# bbc news- about uterine over-receptivity as cause for multiple miscarriage



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19361432

/links


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh the  irony if this is true for me when I'm eggless, but it does me a glimmer of hope for cycle number 5


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

May be true for some cases- but a bit sceptical really- how about us girls who have had years of unexplained infertility and then still manage to miscarry when we finally get pregnant with IVF? I would hardly descirbe myself as super fertile!  

Bx


----------

